
Huawei 5G kit must be removed from UK by 2027 - linker3000
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-53403793
======
Jetroid
Discussion already in progress at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23830867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23830867)

